
Plague Inc. Banned in China - greencore
https://steamcommunity.com/gid/103582791435192667/announcements/detail/1723128189771746868
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I can't even begin to fathom the conversations that must have happened at the
Cyberspace Administration of China prior to this ban.

